# Convert Your Old Optical Mouse CCD into a Scanner !



## rakeshishere (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you using an optical mouse right now? Ever wanted to see your desktop through the eye on the bottom of it? Me neither, I already know I have to clean my desktop

People get bored sometimes, and when I get bored I sometimes open up stuff to find out what makes it tick. One time, I did this with an old optical mouse. Well, a mouse only has 2 chips inside: the optical sensor and a chip for the usb/ps2-interfacing. I looked up the datasheet of the optical sensor (which is an ADNS2610) and it told me the sensor has a tiny 18x18 CCD, which can be read out using the serial port (the one which normally interfaces to the PS2/USB-chip).

So I start Visual Basic (I usually do my stuff under Linux, but I'm no star at using anything graphical like QT or GTK, so for this quick'n'dirty project I fell back in my old habits) and hack something up using a few wires to the trusty ole parallel port. The result: crisp lo-res b&w imaging

IMAGE
*sprite.student.utwente.nl/~jeroen/projects/mouseeye/e.png

As you can see, the mouse was over some text with an 'e' in it.

One of the more obvious features of a mouse, however, is that it can detect movement. Combine this with the just-aquired imaging features, and we have a ghetto b&w handscanner. This is a 'scanned' piece of a receipt:

IMAGE
*sprite.student.utwente.nl/~jeroen/projects/mouseeye/boodschappen.jpg

I can understand you can't wait to have such a handy scanner yourself. And now, you can! The software is downloadable here.

h**p://sprite.student.utwente.nl/~jeroen/projects/mouseeye/readmouse.zip


The software works on mice which use an ADNS-2610 optical sensor, recognisable by the eight pins, the sun-like mark and the text 'A2610'. I've seen this sensor in most cheap optical mice that aren't too old. To hook it up, check out the pinout in the datasheet, then on the PCB cut the traces running from the sensors SCK- and SDIO-pins to the rest of the mouse. Then connect the sensor, using a diode, to a parallel port, like this:

pp: adns-2610:
25-----------------GND

12----------+------SDIO
5 -----|<|--+

9 -----------------SCK

Plug in the USB/PS2-plug (or apply 5V to the Vcc-pin of the sensor), run the software and you should be OK[/b]
_________________

Edit: FatBeing
Source: *sprite.student.utwente.nl/~jeroen/projects/mouseeye/

{Please post a source next time or you'll be liable for an immediate ban}


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 4, 2006)

Please give source.

Original source- *sprite.student.utwente.nl/~jeroen/projects/mouseeye/


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 13, 2006)

totally rip off!  *sprite.student.utwente.nl/~je...ects/mouseeye/


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 26, 2006)

good tutorial but u shud give credit to the author


----------



## aku (Jul 26, 2006)

man!... i started 2 envey him as i thot dat it ws his creation... but nw whn i kno dat its a total rip off... im laughin on2 maself! loll
...
create; dont steal


----------



## sre06 (Sep 27, 2006)

please tell me something more about this tutorial please my email id is srekus@gmail.com


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

i am using microsoft wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0, will this software work with me mouse


----------



## coolendra (Oct 1, 2006)

nice info dood.... 

plz post some more stufff like this...


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 2, 2006)

well its just a 700KB file. just download any try for yourself. Anyways it didn't work with my mouse- a logitech standard optical PS/2 mouse


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow...Cool and Geeky
The author deserves claps!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL.. shamefull!!!

but cute discovery


----------



## chaithanya515 (Dec 2, 2006)

please give the complete details ..


----------



## anonymusneo (Dec 11, 2006)

yes it doesnt work with my logitech ps/2 mouse.
intead  
my mcafee found a password cracking malware associated with it so

BE CAREFULL GUYs


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 12, 2006)

anonymusneo said:
			
		

> yes it doesnt work with my logitech ps/2 mouse.
> intead
> my mcafee found a password cracking malware associated with it so
> 
> BE CAREFULL GUYs



Anymore info regarding this?

Aditya


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 12, 2006)

u can't run that through a normal mouse ... that person asked to change some circuitry in the mouse first


----------



## TechnoMancer (Jun 2, 2007)

PLEASE READ THIS:
you have to hack the mouse to connect the SCK and SDIO pins from the sensor to your parallel port!!!!!!!!
THE SOFTWARE DOES NOT WORK WITH AN UNALTERED MOUSE!!!!!!!   
AND YES THIS TUTORIAL IS FROM : *spritesmods.com/?art=mouseeye
thank you
TechnoMancer


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

Dont take credit! Mention Source


----------



## srikugun (Jul 6, 2008)

How can I find the no. of my Optical Sensor ...so that I can look up for the datasheet in the net ???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 6, 2008)

a component's number is generally engraved on the component itself. try using a magnifying lens and view it under bright light.

tho it is possible that on the Optical sensor the number is not on the top side as there are the optics there. Tyr looking around the chip on the PC usually u will find component names written in white itch.


----------



## kasper (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you for publishing it.
thanks again


----------



## nakulnpant (Mar 31, 2009)

you links don't work dude just check them out


----------

